# Rotala rotundifolia are bending to the side instead of growing up



## plantedtankfan (Jan 5, 2013)

The 46g bowfront has 2 T-5 HO Bulbs (39 watts each) and 1 T-8 SO Bulb (30 watts). I dose Seachem Excel and EI dose. The rotala is growing but most of them are bending toward one side. Check out the pics. Please help!!!


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

are they bending towards a light? or is there significant water flow going that way?


----------



## plantedtankfan (Jan 5, 2013)

aokashi said:


> are they bending towards a light? or is there significant water flow going that way?


My Fluval 405 output is above the rotala. The tank is 20 in tall if that make any different. The rotala are still growing but they grow in the direction of the fluval output and then upward.


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

How far above the tank is your light?


----------



## plantedtankfan (Jan 5, 2013)

danakin said:


> How far above the tank is your light?


My tank is 20 in high and the light is on top


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

the flow I guess is bending it - solution is simple - they respond very well to trims, so trim them short and replant the trims, make a bush with regular trims (refer to stem trimming techniques) once it become a bush, it'll have a better structural strength to stand erect. Hope it helps. the above holds true provided your light is good as others have already questioned you about.


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=39

Says its cuz you got good light.


----------

